# Hairy or Smooth Legs on a Man?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

So girls, do you like hairy or smooth legs on a man?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Women prefer men without legs at all. Or giant spider legs. Or cows legs.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Women prefer men without legs at all. Or giant spider legs. Or cows legs.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Or giant spider legs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

what about a guy who has both? i have no hair due to friction by socks at the bottom of my calves and ankles, but the rest of the legs is hairy. :lol


----------



## Closed off (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometimes


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> what about a guy who has both? i have no hair due to friction by socks at the bottom of my calves and ankles, but the rest of the legs is hairy. :lol


How is it from sock friction though when your tiny socks don't even go up that high?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> How is it from sock friction though when your tiny socks don't even go up that high?


i've only been wearing the tiny socks for about 4 to 5-ish years. i used to wear the longer socks from basically childhood up till maybe about 4 or 5 years ago. it could've been then at that time those socks have been responsible for the hair loss.

on closer inspection, i can see where the hair follicles are. they go down a good 2 inches lower than where the hair stops. so there's follicles there that could be making hair lower down, but they are [on the whole] not.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i've only been wearing the tiny socks for about 4 to 5-ish years. i used to wear the longer socks from basically childhood up till maybe about 4 or 5 years ago. it could've been then at that time those socks have been responsible for the hair loss.
> 
> on closer inspection, i can see where the hair follicles are. they go down a good 2 inches lower than where the hair stops. so there's follicles there that could be making hair lower down, but they are [on the whole] not.


I think this might be the explanation then why hobbits have such hairy feet. They never wear socks!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not a girl but I don't mind either way. It would be hypocritical to expect them to shave body hair I also have and I try to avoid those double standards where possible. 

I'm already a hypocrite for preferring makeup on others when I don't wear it so, and I'd also probably avoid guys who were particuarly hairy (so no to very hairy I guess.) I've actually met a lot of guys with only small amounts of hair for some reason, one guy used to compare his arm hair to mine suggesting I had more lol. But, that's still a loophole of sorts that's kind of cheating.

Also yes, I do realise these different expectations are something other people have decided don't matter at all but they have consequences and my preferences would be terrible if they caught on. Makeup is expensive and long hair is more annoying to wash/look after.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I prefer them natural. I haven't met a guy who removes hair anywhere but between his legs lol and whatever he wants to do is fine I guess.


----------



## Closed off (Jun 3, 2013)

SusanStorm said:


> I prefer them natural. I haven't met a guy who removes hair anywhere but between his legs lol and whatever he wants to do is fine I guess.


I do like a good crotch-length beard, if I admit so myself


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


Somehow I always knew Hanks was a llama.

It looks a bit like the legs have been inserted into holes in the ground, tubular holes dug deep and the hanks beast inserted within to stop him causing trouble.

I actually used to dream of making those for sheep and placing an entire field of sheep in them overnight to baffle and surprise farmers.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Closed off said:


> I do like a good crotch-length beard, if I admit so myself


Whatever floats your boat.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> I think this might be the explanation then why hobbits have such hairy feet. They never wear socks!


well, this is where its interesting. I have got some small amount hair on my feet that those dammed socks haven't eroded away. what? how can that be!? so I damned just shave that hair off.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SusanStorm said:


> I prefer them natural. I haven't met a guy who removes hair anywhere but between his legs lol and whatever he wants to do is fine I guess.


My research on t'internets reveals what is "socially acceptable manscaping" :lol. (I know, its silly, but people are going to go crazy about manliness).

Acceptable:
- Nether regions 
- Trimming underarm hair down if it's very long
- Back hair
- Buttock hair

Grey area:
- Stomach / chest

Unacceptable:
- Arms
- Legs

Pretty sure I wouldn't actually be able to shave my legs in the time it would take for it to start growing back.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Pretty sure I wouldn't actually be able to shave my legs in the time it would take for it to start growing back.


Try it and report back to us with the results.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

hairy, very hairy is ok too. usually like guys with lots of body hair, dad was really hairy, might be why.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Er, hairy.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Try it and report back to us with the results.


Tried it, broke my scythe on the first hairs .


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

It depends on the girl. My legs are mildly hairy. My first gf did not mind my hairy legs. She liked it was hairy but not too hairy. A great balance she remarked always. She was Asian American. My previous gf technically my 2nd or 3rd, hated any hair on my legs. She found it off putting. She would constantly force me to shave it every few days. She hated any facial hair on me too. She grew up in Asia. All her guy friends I realize when they wear shorts, their legs are completely smooth and shiny. All of these guys grew up in Asia. I am going to say different cultures view hairy traits differently. Westernized culture tend to like masculinity and rougher features. Eastern cultures tend to like softer, gentler, more feminine features, less intimidation.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have hairy legs. When I was a teenager people were constantly pointing out my hairy legs so much that I quit wearing shorts.

I have no opinion on hairy legs for men.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not a girl...


Wait what?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Work may require me to be clean shaven but my other manly bits are majestic LMAO!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

One smooth, one hairy. Best of both worlds.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Pongowaffle said:


> She found it off putting. She would constantly force me to shave it every few days. She hated any facial hair on me too. She grew up in Asia. All her guy friends I realize when they wear shorts, their legs are completely smooth and shiny. All of these guys grew up in Asia. I am going to say different cultures view hairy traits differently.


At first I thought you were full of sh*t.

Guess not. I had no idea this was a thing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Leg hair I don't mind. I'd prefer the armpits and butt crack to be hair free though.

I'm growing my leg hair out right now. Think it might be at full length now. Several weeks past the prickly stage.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> At first I thought you were full of sh*t.
> 
> Guess not. I had no idea this was a thing.


You haven't seen Japanese media? Guess not. More of an East Asian thing I guess (feminine androgyny,) well at least South Korea and Japan.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

hairless for me
It's probably from me shaving for years and not liking body hair


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont mind women with hairy arms and legs.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

either is fine


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You haven't seen Japanese media? Guess not. More of an East Asian thing I guess (feminine androgyny,) well at least South Korea and Japan.


I don't speak Korean, nor Japanese. So I don't watch many of their shows. If I do, I'm not inspecting the absence of arm or leg hair.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> I don't speak Korean, nor Japanese. So I don't watch many of their shows. If I do, I'm not inspecting the absence of arm or leg hair.


Well no, I'm not either (although Asian people do tend to have less body hair naturally as well,) but in the context of regional beauty standards especially among young people, it fits:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishōnen

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kkonminam


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Whatever a man has naturally. But shaving is weird, I no like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

caelle said:


> Whatever a man has naturally. But shaving is weird, I no like that.


Some of us have that Mediterranean body hair though. I kinda have to


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Tried it, broke my scythe on the first hairs .


You should check out Poldark Grooming Tips, might be your cup of tea. :laugh:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

splendidbob said:


> My research on t'internets reveals what is "socially acceptable manscaping" :lol. (I know, its silly, but people are going to go crazy about manliness).
> 
> Acceptable:
> - Nether regions
> ...


what about feet? you haven't categorized that. cause i shave those fu**ers :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Leg hair I don't mind. I'd prefer the armpits and butt crack to be hair free though.


check, check, and check.

anything else you need checking off? :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Feet are fine I think, they grow in patchy, like patchy beard and nobody wants to see one of those l).

Actually shaving the armpits, rather than trimming them back will get you imprisoned here in the UK.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know but I have noticed it's the style now for men to have hairdos that look like they've been in a tornado all the time. WTF is that?


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't care.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

... However he's comfortable...


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the feel of smooth skin, so I'd have a preference for smooth legs, but ultimately I don't care as long as his personality isn't hairy.


----------

